# Intel Core i7-5775C and i5-5675C Hit Retail Channel in Early June



## btarunr (May 15, 2015)

Intel's upcoming 5th generation Core processors targeted at PC enthusiasts, the Core i7-5775K, and the Core i5-5675K, will be available in the retail channel on June 1st (NA, EMEA), and June 2nd (APAC). The two were available to the OEM channel since earlier this month. This is when you will be able to buy the two at a ground store, or online, in retail (box) packaging. Built in the LGA1150 package, the two will be compatible with existing Intel 9-series chipset motherboards (with BIOS updates).

Based on the swanky new 14 nm "Broadwell" silicon, the i7-5775C and the i5-5675C are quad-core chips. The i7-5775C offers clock speeds of 3.30 GHz, which spools up to 3.70 GHz with Turbo Boost; and will feature HyperThreading, enabling 8 logical CPUs. The i5-5675C offers 3.10 GHz clocks, with 3.60 GHz Turbo Boost frequencies. Both chips will offer 6 MB of L3 cache, Intel Iris Pro 6200 graphics; and TDP as low as 65W. For this reason, and others, the two won't exactly replace the i7-4790K and i5-4690K from the product stack. The two will ship with unlocked base-clock multipliers, letting you overclock them, and could still make for great buys for premium gaming PC builds.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

I can't wait to grab a 5775C to replace my 4790K.


----------



## john_ (May 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I can't wait to grab a 5775C to replace my 4790K.



$480

Intel Broadwell Core i7-5775C, Core i5-5675C and Skylake Core i7-6700, Core i5-6500 Listed By Online Retailers - Core i7-5775C Priced at $479.99 US


----------



## TheGuruStud (May 15, 2015)

Anyone put a watt meter on those tested when OCed?


----------



## RejZoR (May 15, 2015)

I don't see any reason to upgrade my Core i7 920 with any currently existing quad with HT. Waiting for something that will deliver 12 or 16 threads (and be from new 14nm generation).


----------



## ironwolf (May 15, 2015)

If these prices are anywhere near correct, yuk yuk yuk. 



> The Core i7-5775C is listed for a price of $479.99 US and the next model in the lineup, the Core i5-5675C is listed for a price of $349.99 US. The prices are not final but we suspect they are very close to the ones being mentioned by the retail sites with a $10-$20US difference. Supported by the LGA 1150 socket, the specs make little sense for current Haswell users to upgrade to Broadwell.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 15, 2015)

john_ said:


> $480
> 
> Intel Broadwell Core i7-5775C, Core i5-5675C and Skylake Core i7-6700, Core i5-6500 Listed By Online Retailers - Core i7-5775C Priced at $479.99 US



Yeah, these processors won't be priced anywhere near that.  This is just NCIX trying to rip people off on pre-orders as usual.


----------



## john_ (May 15, 2015)

Pre order prices always try to grab someone's wallet. But while this is the usual reason for seeing higher prices than the prices expected with products that are close to be released, the other reason that wccftech thinks that could influence the final price, does look a possibility



> The only reason I can suspect for these higher prices could be the eDRAM and Iris Pro graphics chips since the mobile variants based on these designs before had higher costs on the R-Series BGA processors compared to the traditional HD graphics based processors.



Add to that, that Intel would probably prefer to sell Skylake CPUs and motherboards than Broadwell CPUs, and you have one more reason for Broadwell to be expensive.


----------



## GhostRyder (May 15, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> I can't wait to grab a 5775C to replace my 4790K.


Going to put the 4790K into another crunching machine when you replace it?


john_ said:


> $480
> 
> Intel Broadwell Core i7-5775C, Core i5-5675C and Skylake Core i7-6700, Core i5-6500 Listed By Online Retailers - Core i7-5775C Priced at $479.99 US



That is just the preorder BS, if they really did price it like that who would buy it (heck who would preorder for that much.  Just buy a 5820K for less at that point...  That would blow my mind...

(Yes I am aware of the X99 price differences and DDR4 in case that is mentioned).


----------



## Krekeris (May 15, 2015)

Wait, so Broadwell will not work with Z87? 

"The socketed Core "Broadwell" chips could come in the LGA1150 package, running on existing 8-series and 9-series chipset motherboards, with BIOS updates."

Source: http://www.techpowerup.com/210384/intel-to-launch-socketed-broadwell-processors-in-mid-2015.html
In older news


----------



## peche (May 15, 2015)

still on my old Ivybridge for sometime more....


----------



## pjl321 (May 16, 2015)

Please do one of your questionnaire vote things on the side:

'Are you going to buy Broadwell?' 

1) Yes, as quickly as I can
2) Only if there is a large performance increase over Haswell
3) I'm happy with what I've got
4) I'm waiting for Skylake
5) I'm waiting for Zen

I would be amazed if the first option gets any votes at all, seems like such a waste of money, silicone and boxes releasing Broadwell to the desktop at all.


----------



## BorisDG (May 16, 2015)

Yes! Can't wait!


----------



## DeNeDe (May 16, 2015)

if broadwell has the same price as my current 4790k i'll buy it for testing.. i already have i5-4670k and i7-4790k..
if it is that pre-order price..then screw it.


----------



## <-_-> (May 16, 2015)

Krekeris said:


> Wait, so Broadwell will not work with Z87?
> 
> "The socketed Core "Broadwell" chips could come in the LGA1150 package, running on existing 8-series and 9-series chipset motherboards, with BIOS updates."
> 
> ...



some 8 series Motherboards support 5th Generation Core Processors.

 
支持Intel 第4代/第5代Core 处理器 = Supports 4th and 5th Generation Intel Core processors

Gigabyte.cn B85 Motherboard list
http://www.gigabyte.cn/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=6
Gigabyte.cn H81 Motherboard list
http://www.gigabyte.cn/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=8

Intel Japan Technology Division General Manager said


> It should be noted that according to Akiba said, but until Haswell Refresh and Devil's Canyon in 8 Series can accommodate,
> due to the different design of power in Broadwell, to put the power circuit of the new design in the 8 series in that it can not cope with the
> (manufacturer side in the existing model While it correspond to Broadwell seems to be possible by, it is believed that Intel not guaranteed).


http://translate.google.com/transla....impress.co.jp/docs/news/20140512_647879.html


----------



## Frick (May 16, 2015)

Boooring.

I think they should have at least one unlocked model per family: Celeron K, Pentium K, i3 K etc.


----------



## Hood (May 16, 2015)

I'm waiting to see what 14nm Broadwell SOC options become available, to replace the Celeron J1900 and Pentium J2900.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2015)

GhostRyder said:


> Going to put the 4790K into another crunching machine when you replace it?



4790K replaces 4690K, 4690K eventually replaces A10-6800K in server, A10-6800K gets re-assigned to low power machine for some family member.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 16, 2015)

Can somebody explain to me please, what is the exact purpose of those processors??
 From my point of view they are not bringing anything worth mention to the table compared to the previous gens....


----------



## RealNeil (May 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Yeah, these processors won't be priced anywhere near that.  This is just NCIX trying to rip people off on pre-orders as usual.



That's why it's known as the bleeding edge.



newtekie1 said:


> 4790K replaces 4690K, 4690K eventually replaces A10-6800K in server, A10-6800K gets re-assigned to low power machine for some family member.



That's usually how I do it here,........like a waterfall.



Prima.Vera said:


> Can somebody explain to me please, what is the exact purpose of those processors??
> From my point of view they are not bringing anything worth mention to the table compared to the previous gens....



They have lower power usage, but 2MB less cache memory on them. Maybe they'll OC better if they use less power. I can't imagine them being an even performance swap with the Haswell refresh CPUs.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> Can somebody explain to me please, what is the exact purpose of those processors??
> From my point of view they are not bringing anything worth mention to the table compared to the previous gens....



Basically Intel created them to work out the kinks with the 14nm process. They were supposed to be out a long time ago to replace Haswell, but 14nm had so many problems they've been delayed to the point that they don't really matter to the market.  That is why they are only doing a limited release.  They would probably make good upgrades for someone with an 1150 i3, but that's about it.



RealNeil said:


> That's why it's known as the bleeding edge.



It is only bleeding edge if you have something that other's can't get for cheaper at the exact same time you got it.  But just because you pre-ordered it from NCIX doesn't mean anything, I'll still be able to walk into my local microcenter the day of and walk out with a 5775C for $200 cheaper than the idiots that pre-ordered it through NCIX.


----------



## Freezer (May 16, 2015)

My Q6600 G0 does the trick for me


----------



## btarunr (May 16, 2015)

pjl321 said:


> Please do one of your questionnaire vote things on the side:
> 
> 'Are you going to buy Broadwell?'
> 
> ...



Done. Go vote from the front-page.


----------



## MxPhenom 216 (May 16, 2015)

Krekeris said:


> Wait, so Broadwell will not work with Z87?
> 
> "The socketed Core "Broadwell" chips could come in the LGA1150 package, running on existing 8-series and 9-series chipset motherboards, with BIOS updates."
> 
> ...


Need Z97 for broadwell. Z87 only supports Haswell and Devils Canyon.


----------



## Caring1 (May 16, 2015)

Freezer said:


> My Q6600 G0 does the trick for me


That's nice, I'm sure it's still capable for an old quad core Processor, if you don't use it for modern intensive games or programs.


----------



## RejZoR (May 16, 2015)

Actually, if overclocked, these old quads are still incredibly capable. In games, there will often be hardly any difference. It's the apps that usually show the highest differences...


----------



## john_ (May 16, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> Actually, if overclocked, these old quads are still incredibly capable. *In games, there will often be hardly any difference.* It's the apps that usually show the highest differences...



That's where Intel i7 users usually say, when AMD's name is in the conversation, that the CPU is a bottleneck, a useless piece of junk that destroys the graphics cards performance. 

In fact in the majority of cases, when GPU is having a hard time with a game, an old quad core Intel or an AMD can perform more than good enough compared to a i7 Haswell, and the money you save from NOT going to newer and more expensive platform, can buy you a much faster card. With DX12, quad cores like the Q6600 could have a second chance as really capable gaming CPUs.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> In games, there will often be hardly any difference.


"Often" is a relative term.  There often will be a noticeable difference.



john_ said:


> In fact in the majority of cases, when GPU is having a hard time with a game, an old quad core Intel or an AMD can perform more than good enough compared to a i7 Haswell, and the money you save from NOT going to newer and more expensive platform, can buy you a much faster card.



That used to be the case, but stopped with the last generation of GPUs, IMO.  The software side has been rather stagnant for a few years now.  So most of the games that have been released aren't GPU bound at 1080p like the old times, even maxed out.  We are at a point where the mid-range cards can do 60FPS+ at 1080p in almost every game max settings.  And don't give me the "what about higher resolutions" argument, because if they can't spend the money on a new platform they aren't likely to spend the money on a new 1440p or 4k monitor.

And if they take that $2-300 and spend it on a better GPU, that better GPU will definitely be held back by even a highly overclocked C2Q CPU.


----------



## hojnikb (May 16, 2015)

>Intel's upcoming 5th generation Core processors targeted at PC enthusiasts, the Core i7-*5775K*, and the Core i5-*5675K*, will be available in the retail channel on June 1st (NA, EMEA), and June 2nd (APAC).

>Based on the swanky new 14 nm "Broadwell" silicon, the i7-*5775C* and the i5-*5675C* are quad-core chips.


What is it now ? K or C ?


----------



## rainzor (May 16, 2015)

On the subject of running old quads with modern cards, a hardworking user of beyond3d forums did a very nice comparison between SB i5, Q9550 and a lynnfield i7, all overclocked. You can see his results here: GTX 970@1.5Ghz and 2500k vs Q9550 in 70+ benchmarks (+bonus i7-860) . So yea, unless you are running a gtx660 or something similar and slower you will be bottlenecked by C2Q, 1st gen i7 is a different story tho. It is kind of sad that review sites don't do these kind of tests.


----------



## john_ (May 16, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> "Often" is a relative term.  There often will be a noticeable difference.
> 
> That used to be the case, but stopped with the last generation of GPUs, IMO.  The software side has been rather stagnant for a few years now.  So most of the games that have been released aren't GPU bound at 1080p like the old times, even maxed out.  We are at a point where the mid-range cards can do 60FPS+ at 1080p in almost every game max settings.  And don't give me the "what about higher resolutions" argument, because if they can't spend the money on a new platform they aren't likely to spend the money on a new 1440p or 4k monitor.
> 
> And if they take that $2-300 and spend it on a better GPU, that better GPU will definitely be held back by even a highly overclocked C2Q CPU.



No one says that the CPU will not held back the GPU. But the performance you will get from a much faster GPU, for example a 290 instead of a 285, or a 970 instead of a 960, will give you the chance to play more games at higher settings than spending much more money for replacing the whole platform and at the end having to compromise with a slower GPU.

As for the "what about higher resolutions" argument, why isn't this an argument? If we are not talking about..... $2 difference(really???), but $200 or $300 if not more, considering the price for a completely new platform(cpu+mobo+ram), even after removing what someone can get for selling an old Q6600 system(a Phenom II,or a Nehalem) the money will be enough not just for a better GPU, but also for part of the price of a brand new 1440p monitor.
Anyway, just my opinion. I could be wrong.


----------



## john_ (May 16, 2015)

rainzor said:


> On the subject of running old quads with modern cards, a hardworking user of beyond3d forums did a very nice comparison between SB i5, Q9550 and a lynnfield i7, all overclocked. You can see his results here: GTX 970@1.5Ghz and 2500k vs Q9550 in 70+ benchmarks (+bonus i7-860) . So yea, unless you are running a gtx660 or something similar and slower you will be bottlenecked by C2Q, 1st gen i7 is a different story tho. It is kind of sad that review sites don't do these kind of tests.


Nice tests, but I would have liked to see also a 960 in those charts. Then someone could compare the combination Q6600+GTX970, or i7-860+GTX 970 with the combination i5-2500K+GTX960 and see if in games a GPU upgrade should be considered first, before replacing the whole platform.


----------



## Aquinus (May 16, 2015)

hojnikb said:


> >Intel's upcoming 5th generation Core processors targeted at PC enthusiasts, the Core i7-*5775K*, and the Core i5-*5675K*, will be available in the retail channel on June 1st (NA, EMEA), and June 2nd (APAC).
> 
> >Based on the swanky new 14 nm "Broadwell" silicon, the i7-*5775C* and the i5-*5675C* are quad-core chips.
> 
> ...



C-series chips are going to have Iris Pro in them with that fancy 128MB eDRAM last level cache, that's really the only difference I'm aware of.


----------



## ZeDestructor (May 16, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I don't see any reason to upgrade my Core i7 920 with any currently existing quad with HT. Waiting for something that will deliver 12 or 16 threads (and be from new 14nm generation).



Haswell-E? Should be launched very near to Skylake assuming the yields are indeed fixed...


----------



## amit_talkin (May 16, 2015)

Well I have just replaced my i7-950 with Xeon x5650, clocked at 4GHz with 6c/12T I think I won't need an upgrade for next 2 years. 1st gen xeon still looks promising!!


----------



## newtekie1 (May 16, 2015)

john_ said:


> No one says that the CPU will not held back the GPU. But the performance you will get from a much faster GPU, for example a 290 instead of a 285, or a 970 instead of a 960, will give you the chance to play more games at higher settings than spending much more money for replacing the whole platform and at the end having to compromise with a slower GPU.



Again, that isn't really true anymore.  The 960 can literally max every game out at 1080p.  Moving to a higher GPU would only yield better framerates, which you wouldn't actually get if you have CPU as old a a Q6600, even if it is overclocked.



john_ said:


> As for the "what about higher resolutions" argument, why isn't this an argument? If we are not talking about..... $2 difference(really???), but $200 or $300 if not more, considering the price for a completely new platform(cpu+mobo+ram), even after removing what someone can get for selling an old Q6600 system(a Phenom II,or a Nehalem) the money will be enough not just for a better GPU, but also for part of the price of a brand new 1440p monitor.
> Anyway, just my opinion. I could be wrong.



It isn't an argument for the reason I said it wasn't.  Most people that aren't willing to spend money on a platform upgrade aren't willing to spend it on a higher resolution monitor.  Plus, you aren't going to find a 1440p monitor anywhere for the $200 it would cost to upgrade to a 1150 platform that would crush any C2Q in gaming.


----------



## GorbazTheDragon (May 16, 2015)

My problem with sacrificing CPU performance (especially single thread) is that I still play games (in fact there are many games still released) which are very single thread dependent. Secondly, CPU bottlenecking is far more detrimental to GPU bottlenecking, especially for a competitive gamer as GPU bottlenecking is far more predictable and CPU bottlenecking causes stuttering, which is far more problematic in competitive play and IMO far more annoying in everyday play.

Obviously, if you are playing games that are well threaded and very heavily GPU dependent, you can afford to stick on older CPUs. (My E7200 ran Crysis quite admirably with my 670) However the lack of single thread performance is very noticeable in games on engines such as Quake, HL2, and crappily optimized games. Obviously the E7200 is terrible in multithreaded performance, but the C2Q is adequate in quite a few modern games.

As for spending money on more expensive GPUs, I don't really see the point. I spent 120 quid on my 670, sure I can't max the most demanding games with AA on, but from the perspective of a competitive gamer, again there is no reason to go with anything much more, BF3, probably the most demanding game that is played heavily competitively is easy to run at 120FPS.

That said, the only reason I went with a 4790k over a 4690k is that I want the CPU power for encoding.


----------



## peche (May 16, 2015)

pjl321 said:


> 3) I'm happy with what I've got


for the moment...!


----------



## RejZoR (May 16, 2015)

The only time I had issues because of CPU was back with Celeron 333MHz, like 16 years ago. After I've bought AMD Athlon 1GHz, it all shifted to graphic card and it really remained the same. CPU is the same and only thing that I change are graphic cards. I've tried Killing Floor 2 using stock Core i7 920 and it was just as smooth as when I was running the same CPU at 4,2GHz. On Ultra at 1080p! Probably I lost few frames, but it was still equally smooth.

Only place where I could really see the difference was in apps like 7-zip, resizing massive images in Paint.NET, encoding MP3's and videos etc. So, when I'll upgrade, I'll make it big and keep that for like another 5+ years like this one, upgrading just graphic card and other small things, keeping the same mobo and CPU.


----------



## RealNeil (May 16, 2015)

rainzor said:


> On the subject of running old quads with modern cards, a hardworking user of beyond3d forums did a very nice comparison between SB i5, Q9550 and a lynnfield i7, all overclocked.



Lynnfield was a good platform. I was using an AMD Phenom system, and then I won a complete i7-870 PC from a website.
Once I started using that, I was lost to the Darkside. LOL!

I still have that Lynnfield 870 and it works fine running my Linux distro.
Q9590 was a CPU that I wanted at the time, but I didn't have the cash to get it.



RejZoR said:


> The only time I had issues because of CPU was back with Celeron 333MHz, like 16 years ago. After I've bought AMD Athlon 1GHz, it all shifted to graphic card and it really remained the same. CPU is the same and only thing that I change are graphic cards. I've tried Killing Floor 2 using stock Core i7 920 and it was just as smooth as when I was running the same CPU at 4,2GHz. On Ultra at 1080p! Probably I lost few frames, but it was still equally smooth.
> 
> Only place where I could really see the difference was in apps like 7-zip, resizing massive images in Paint.NET, encoding MP3's and videos etc. So, when I'll upgrade, I'll make it big and keep that for like another 5+ years like this one, upgrading just graphic card and other small things, keeping the same mobo and CPU.



Sounds like a good plan. I don't have the cash flow to upgrade everything regularly. GPUs always make a good upgrade.


----------



## Schmuckley (May 17, 2015)

RejZoR said:


> I don't see any reason to upgrade my Core i7 920 with any currently existing quad with HT. Waiting for something that will deliver 12 or 16 threads (and be from new 14nm generation).



erm..Haswell-E is pretty good 
Even Ivy-E is a significant upgrade.
For that matter,an x5650 or x5660 has 12 threads,OC's really well,and would run on the platform you already have.


----------



## qubit (May 17, 2015)

Gonna wait for Skylake as we still haven't seen significant CPU performance improvements since Sandy Bridge. I have the 2700K.

All I care about with my rig are gaming framerates and the CPU does bottleneck a fair bit on modern games when shooting for a solid 120fps at 1080p. I'm waiting for a CPU that will significantly lift those bottlenecks.


----------



## DBGT (May 17, 2015)

Any chance for z87?


----------



## nunyabuisness (May 17, 2015)

I dunno. that looks worse than my 4690 CPU. 

But it will be interesting to see how it performs, and if that i7 and the Edram does anything. if its heaps faster I might grab one. However I think the I7's should come with a few extra lanes, no matter how many pins the CPU has. I7 even on 1150 Socket. should be able to run  a few more lanes! even if it was 2-4 more over the std 16 so you could use a M.2 PCI.E at good speeds while retaining 16 lanes for GFX card.


----------



## BorisDG (May 17, 2015)

DBGT said:


> Any chance for z87?


Nope.


----------



## ZeDestructor (May 17, 2015)

DBGT said:


> Any chance for z87?





BorisDG said:


> Nope.



Not quite. Intel hasn't explicitly ruled out Broadwell on 80 series chipsets, and when pressed on the issue, have said that there should be nothing stopping an 80 series chipset from running Broadwell CPUs aside from the obvious UEFI updates you'd need.


----------



## BorisDG (May 17, 2015)

It's already confirmed that only Z97 will support Broadwell. Bios updates came already for supported motherboards.


----------



## RandomSadness (May 17, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> It's already confirmed that only Z97 will support Broadwell. Bios updates came already for supported motherboards.


H97 will support Broadwell as well (no pun intended ).


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2015)

Intel said Devil's Canyon was 9-Series only too. Their tune changed very quickly once the board manufacturers proved it was BS.


----------



## RealNeil (May 17, 2015)

So, 'Fresher Refresh?'


----------



## BorisDG (May 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Intel said Devil's Canyon was 9-Series only too. That time changed very quickly once the board manufacturers proved it was BS.


Yes, but Devils Canyon is same CPU, just soldered IHS... Broadwell is different chip. Also after the "gift" to all Z87 users with Devil Canoyn, now with Broadwell won't happen. 


RealNeil said:


> So, 'Fresher Refresh?'


Nope. Shirinked refresh.


----------



## ZeDestructor (May 17, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> It's already confirmed that only Z97 will support Broadwell. Bios updates came already for supported motherboards.



I could swear I read that somewhere, but I can't find a source anymore.. oh well..


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> Yes, but Devils Canyon is same CPU, just soldered IHS... Broadwell is different chip. Also after the "gift" to all Z87 users with Devil Canoyn, now with Broadwell won't happen.



Broadwell might be different, but since it is a drop in replacement for Haswell, and Intel had said it is just a die shrink of Haswell, there really isn't any reason it shouldn't work with Z87 other than Intel artificially limiting the compatibility.

Devil's Canyon doesn't have a soldered IHS.


----------



## Nordic (May 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Broadwell might be different, but since it is a drop in replacement for Haswell, and Intel had said it is just a die shrink of Haswell, there really isn't any reason it shouldn't work with Z87 other than Intel artificially limiting the compatibility.
> 
> Devil's Canyon doesn't have a soldered IHS.



What is it then? "Called "Devil's Canyon," the chips are made from high-performing dies binned out from the foundry, and placed on extra-durable packages with contact points that are designed for higher voltages, and a *superior thermal interface material* between the die and the integrated heatspreader (IHS). "
https://www.techpowerup.com/200725/...er-in-5-ghz-on-air-overclocking-era.html?cp=2


----------



## TheHunter (May 17, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Broadwell might be different, but since it is a drop in replacement for Haswell, and Intel had said it is just a die shrink of Haswell, there really isn't any reason it shouldn't work with Z87 other than Intel artificially limiting the compatibility.
> 
> Devil's Canyon doesn't have a soldered IHS.



Yeah back in September 2013 @ IDF one Intel CEO for cpu market said, Broadwell is going to enable 2 types of devices one you can plug the chip directly into existing systems, 2nd we will have brand new systems with a broad new range of fanless designs.  This was when there was no sign of Z97, etc yet..










~22Sec mark


Then later @ DevilsCanyon conference in2014 one Intel PR said DC won't be Z87 compatible, so much for that.. 


Well maybe they will release it a little later, all it takes is a IMEI firmware update.. 

I flashed my Z87 mobo with 5th gen IMEI and it installed fine, but its a little buggy bclk issue, I flashed back to 9.0.30.xxxx for now..  Although I saw there is already another newer 9.1.26.xxxx IMEI out there..


----------



## newtekie1 (May 17, 2015)

james888 said:


> What is it then? "Called "Devil's Canyon," the chips are made from high-performing dies binned out from the foundry, and placed on extra-durable packages with contact points that are designed for higher voltages, and a *superior thermal interface material* between the die and the integrated heatspreader (IHS). "
> https://www.techpowerup.com/200725/...er-in-5-ghz-on-air-overclocking-era.html?cp=2



Not solder, just not garbage TIM like normal Haswell processors.

http://www.kitguru.net/gaming/uncat...chips-ngptim-is-still-not-efficient-research/


----------



## BorisDG (May 18, 2015)

Any news about Broadwell at this point? Should be soldered because of the Iris right?


----------



## newtekie1 (May 18, 2015)

Not likely. Using TIM is cheaper for Intel and good enough.


----------



## ZeDestructor (May 18, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> Not likely. Using TIM is cheaper for Intel and good enough.



It's more a case of the soldered dies cracking than it is a case of just going with barely good enough: somewhat counter-intuitively, it's the small dies that crack at the center of the core, not the large dies, which instead tend to crack at the corners. Consequently, for large dies, like the LGA2011 CPUs, solder-based TIM is still perfectly practical and in use, but on smaller cores you have to either go direct contact (heatsink directly on die, like in most mobile devices) or use some other form form of more compressible and flexible TIM instead. The result is that instead of the solder-based, die-attached TIM, we have to make do with mere polymer TIM.


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (May 20, 2015)

Ill be getting skylake. Im still on an i5 2500k. I bet there is going to be at least a 40% improvement for me jumping that many generations.


----------



## Prima.Vera (May 20, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill be getting skylake. Im still on an i5 2500k. I bet there is going to be at least a 40% improvement for me jumping that many generations.


I'll take that bet.


----------



## ZeDestructor (May 20, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill be getting skylake. Im still on an i5 2500k. I bet there is going to be at least a 40% improvement for me jumping that many generations.



Looking at the progression from SNB to HSW, expect 7-15% improvement when jumping from SNB to SKL for most workloads. Very shiny and/or expensive new stuff that can use AVX effectively will see much larger improvements if done right. On the server side of things, doubling in performance from using AVX isn't all that rare.


----------



## BorisDG (May 20, 2015)

CrAsHnBuRnXp said:


> Ill be getting skylake. Im still on an i5 2500k. I bet there is going to be at least a 40% improvement for me jumping that many generations.


Over 90000... haha optimist.


----------



## twomacaque (Oct 26, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> Yeah back in September 2013 @ IDF one Intel CEO for cpu market said, Broadwell is going to enable 2 types of devices one you can plug the chip directly into existing systems, 2nd we will have brand new systems with a broad new range of fanless designs.  This was when there was no sign of Z97, etc yet..
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Is making Z87 compatible with 5775C simply a matter of Intel MEI and microcode updates? [of course assuming the rig has very stable power supply]


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 26, 2015)

I think no. Only Z97.


----------



## twomacaque (Oct 26, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> I think no. Only Z97.


Hardware incompatibilities? Like power lines?


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2015)

Possibly pin counts etc.


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> I think no. Only Z97.





twomacaque said:


> Hardware incompatibilities? Like power lines?




*LGA1150:* Haswel Bridge i3's, i5's, i7's, Pentium and Xeon. |l,*Broadwell*,  i3's, i5's, i7's, and Devils canyon. i5's & i7's

_The Desktop chipsets that support LGA 1150 are: H81, B85, Q85, Q87, H87, Z87 [bios update for : Devil's Canyon]_

_*" Q87, H87, Z87 can support Broadwell processors, [Pentium , celeron , core i3, i5, i7 & Xeon processors,]"*_

_[Core i3/i5/i7 - 4xxx, Pentium G3xxx, Celeron G18xx, Xeon E3-12xx-v3=Haswell]
[Core i3/i5/i7 - 5xxx, Core M - 5Yxx = Broadwell _


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 26, 2015)

peche said:


> _*" Q87, H87, Z87 can support Broadwell processors"*
> _


But they didn't.


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> But they didn't.


really ?
i know that Z97 boards are able but remenber that Q and H 87 have almost the same features...


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 26, 2015)

Show me an image with Z87 mobo and Broadwell CPU installed.... ops you can't.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2015)

BorisDG said:


> Show me an image with Z87 mobo and Broadwell CPU installed.... ops you can't.


Can't blame anyone for thinking it would work... Intel said it would...

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9320/intel-broadwell-review-i7-5775c-i5-5675c/2


> The two ‘C’ models will be socketed LGA parts, meaning that with a BIOS upgrade should be compatible in all Z87 and Z97 motherboards.



Id be willing to bet money says that mobo MFG didn't update to get people to move to Z97 boards with 'native' support.


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 26, 2015)

Firstly - yes, but actually - not.  So If he wants Broadwell, he should own series 9 mobo.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2015)

Right. I get that... but we were told it would... and were not told it would not... that said, I wonder if there are actually some that have bios updates...


----------



## Tatty_One (Oct 26, 2015)

So are we saying that my board should support with Bios update?

Edit:  Forget that, it does/will, just checked the CPU compatibility.


----------



## EarthDog (Oct 26, 2015)

Z97 does, yes. For some boards it will take a bios update.

There is literally no point to update to Broadwell from a 4790K though.


----------



## peche (Oct 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> There is literally no point to update to Broadwell from a 4790K though.


4790K is one of the bravest processors as far as benchs and tests have shown... compared to non -E plataforms...


----------



## BorisDG (Oct 26, 2015)

Yes, but Broadwell 5775C is better. In gaming and tests clock for clock is up. Even Skylake is worse at times. But yes... if you have 4790K is absolutely no point to buy it. I came from G3258 and it's a beast. It's a pity that it's really hard to find and it's expensive, but It's a neat processor.


----------



## twomacaque (Oct 26, 2015)

EarthDog said:


> Z97 does, yes. For some boards it will take a bios update.
> 
> There is literally no point to update to Broadwell from a 4790K though.




If it boils down to the MEI and the microcode, I could update those, no problem. Is there anything else getting in the way?


----------



## TheHunter (Oct 26, 2015)

Well I flashed my Z87 with IMEI 9.1 for Broadwell (@ Asus site, found by Z97 mobos), it worked but it made bugged blck clock for my 4770K,.. 
It got pinned to 100.96MHz and windows saw it as 101MHz,  also sometimes it would bsod by windows logon (bsod 0x124) since it now raised cpu freq.  a bit, e.g. 4.6GHz >>> 4.64GHz.

This clock bug appeared as soon as I enabled XMP, with it off it would function normally and set it to 100MHz.



Also first time when I flashed this IMEI I got some strange prompt about tunderbolt and not enough UEFI memory or something.. It went away after another hardreset/restore UEFI to default..

So I guess if I had Broadwell cpu and used that IMEI it should theoretically work, maybe this IMEI is really only Broadwell blck specific.

btw PCH diagram is the same for both Z87 & Z97, that's why intel ceo said that what he said, but now I see its mostly for marketing and why they left old system out, but then again slight delay would make more sense, not left it out entirely..

*corp






But careful with this IMEI firmware update, I almost thought I bricked my mobo bios, couldn't flash back to old 9.0, after some 2-3hr panic I finally tested Asus flashback and that worked as intended. Got a bit lucky my mobo didn't have write protected IMEI fw.


----------



## twomacaque (Oct 27, 2015)

TheHunter said:


> Well I flashed my Z87 with IMEI 9.1 for Broadwell (@ Asus site, found by Z97 mobos), it worked but it made bugged blck clock for my 4770K,..
> It got pinned to 100.96MHz and windows saw it as 101MHz,  also sometimes it would bsod by windows logon (bsod 0x124) since it now raised cpu freq.  a bit, e.g. 4.6GHz >>> 4.64GHz.
> 
> This clock bug appeared as soon as I enabled XMP, with it off it would function normally and set it to 100MHz.
> ...



The 9.1 MEI firmware has a BCLK bug that does not only affect Broadwell chips. This is probably easy for Intel to solve.

It does not look like there is anything HARDWARE related that rules out Z87 compatibility.


----------

